# What is a good fountain pen kit??



## Final Strut (Dec 4, 2014)

My daughter has been using a cheap Zebra fountain pen and the other day it rolled of her desk at school and it fell on the nib and damaged it. She really likes writing with a fountain pen and I thought I would make her one for Christmas but the only kits I have are the old style Jr. Gent I. They are ok kits but I have had some failures with the threads in the cap and if I am going to make her a new pen I want it to last.

I am looking for a kit that
1. isn't to girly
2. could be chrome or gold\
3. can replace or upgrade the nib
4. about the same size as a Jr. Gent
5. and (for the big kicker) in the $10 range.

I want it to be a nice pen but I don't have a ton of extra cash to spend on a $30-$35 kit like I would like to.

Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't know about upgrading the nib but the Presimo and Vertex fountain pens from PSI have been quite good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 4, 2014)

Consider the Jr. Gent II in chrome or an Atrax


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 4, 2014)

How about the triton from exotic blanks? Seems to be pretty popular as a higher end kit than the jr gent style with plastic threads. A little more than $10, but not much. Ive been trying to figure out if it uses the same bushings as the aristocrat, as I would like to try a couple.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 4, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> How about the triton from exotic blanks? Seems to be pretty popular as a higher end kit than the jr gent style with plastic threads. A little more than $10, but not much. Ive been trying to figure out if it uses the same bushings as the aristocrat, as I would like to try a couple.


The aristocrat is the same as a Jr Gent. Check the Library on the IAP website they have several new charts up with info on bushing sizes on most of the kits out there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 4, 2014)

My first fountain pen kits were the PennState "Tycoon" (I know other companies have the same kit under a different name.) I still make them from time to time -- they are not as bulky (or as bling-y) as many other kits, and I believe they fit a smaller hand better than most of the larger kits. Here's one in some boxelder.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Dec 4, 2014)

I can't speak to how it writes as I made it for a friend, but I made a Triton FP yesterday and am very impressed with the kit. The reviews I read have spoken well of the Triton kit. Made a Triton RB earlier today that I'll take pics of and post when I have the chance. So, I've used two Triton kits so far. They feel quality to me and look great without being blingy. A little over your $10 budget, but not too much over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 10, 2014)

Atrax.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 10, 2014)

Seeing Christos' response reminded me that I wanted to follow up to my post. On Sunday I gave the above pen to my friend and he has begun using it. He really likes how it writes and has been using it every day since I gave it to him - using it even more than the fountain pens he's had and has been using for quite a while.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 10, 2014)

Did he ever figure out what it was?


----------



## ssgmeader (Dec 10, 2014)

If you want an upgraded nib you can purchase through Exotic Blanks and choose an upgrade as an option. Your going to be hard pressed to find one at the $10 price point. But any of these are decent kits..I'll group them by common name.

Continental(Woodcraft)=Atrax (Exoticblanks.com)
Baron/Jr Gent II/ Tycoon- all basically the same kit (the difference here may be metal threads vs plastic. and an octagonal foregrip vs round but essentially the same pens

I do however disagree with @Treecycle Hardwoods just slightly- The Aristocrat is of lower quality than those I listed above (I've turned a few and the threads in the cap came loose on one) But @ less than $8 each they are great learning pens that translate into the entire JR series style. Woodturners catalog has the "apprentice" Jr Gent and they are probably same quality as the Aristocrat.

Also the Jr Retro (Exotic blanks or PSI) may be good and it's similar less expensive Metro kit from Woodcraft- -Exotic Blanks I believe calls it the Virage - 9.95

Then you have all on Exotic blanks....
The Graduate
The Presimo
New Series with Greek Key- 9.45- cant upgrade the nib
Sedona- Starts at 12.00 +1.95 to upgrade your nib.
Rhinehart- 14.95


There is also the Artisan Executive from Woodturners catalog for about $12.00

Not to high jack the thread but this brings up an interesting question. Would anybody be interested in doing a group buy like they do over at IAP to get deeper discounts?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 10, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Did he ever figure out what it was?



He didn't - I ended up telling him. But that was more my impatience and not wanting to try and figure out what to say for further clues than it was him giving up. Plus when I gave it to him, we had just gotten to their house and his wife was just getting dinner on the table for all of us, so I didn't want to leave her waiting. One of his comments, though, was priceless: "This is one of the most beautiful things I own." More than that though, he loves how it writes and it's going to be a daily user!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

